# ISPConfig "Hochverfügbar" in VirtualBox auf Windows Server 2008 R2



## Knoepfchen (9. Jan. 2012)

Hallo an alle,

ich denke Momentan über ein Setup mit ISPConfig nach das ja ich sag mal vllt. etwas komplizierter werden könnte.

Ich möchte gerne eine Art ISPConfig Cluster bauen das ich mit Hilfe von Virtualisierung dynamisch gestalten möchte.

Ich habe dabei folgende Situation:

Ich plane bei einem Internethoster zwei Server mit einem Windows Server 2008 R2 zu mieten und auf jedem VirtualBox zu installieren.

Dann möchte ich auf jedem jeweils eine Debian Squeeze VM einrichten, diese sollen jede eine eigene statische IP im Internet haben und entsprechend einen FQDN wegen eMail.

Nun will ich diese beiden VMs "Hochverfügbar" machen. Mit VirtualBox ist das natürlich in dem Sinne nicht möglich. VirtualBox möchte ich aber nutzen da es zum einen Quelloffen ist und ich die VMs auch schnell mal auf einem Linux oder Mac OS laufen lassen kann und sie somit im Fall der Fälle das ein Serverwechsel ansteht oder ähnlich das ganze gar einfach verschieben kann z.B. nach Hause dort auf zwei Rechnern starten kann und damit eigentlich fast immer online sein kann. Möglichst stetig online zu sein ist mir wegen dem Mailserver halt sehr wichtig.

Das mit der "Hochverfügbarkeit" habe ich mir auf Grund eines Wiki Artikels von hier schon ein wenig überlegt, aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch andere Möglichkeiten. Es handelt sich um folgenden Wikiartikel: Installing A Web, Email And MySQL Database Cluster (Mirror) On Debian 5.0 With ISPConfig 3 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Ich habe mir das ganze nun wie folgt überlegt:

Auf jedem der Hosts läuft die Debian Squeeze VM mit einer eigenen IP. Diese beiden werden mit einem sicheren Punkt-zu-Punkt Tunnel mit Hilfe von OPenVPN verbunden. Dann wird GlusterFS durch den OpenVPN Tunnel geleitet und repliziert damit die eMails, Webseiten und SQL Datenbanken in beide VMs. ISPConfig wird entsprechend auf beiden VMs eingerichtet und der Zugriff auf ISPConfig an sich wird auf das interne Netzwerk von VirtualBox beschränkt. Heißt die VMs haben letztendlich zwei Netzwerkkarten. Um ISPConfig zu kontrollieren gibts einfach noch auf jeden Host eine zweite VM welche per NAT erreichbar ist und am internen Netzwerk hängt. Diese ist dann ein Debian oder Ubuntu auf der ein X2Go läuft um das ganze schön ansteuerbar zu machen.

Für die Domains werden entsprechend zwei MX Records mit verschiedener Prioritäten gesetzt. Wegen dem Zugriff auf beide Webserver habe ich so noch keine Lösung, ich hatte schon an sowas wie einen Reverse Proxy gedacht der als eine Art Loadbalancer die Calls auf die beiden Webserver verteilt. 

Nun meine Frage: Meint ihr das Szenario funktioniert so? Gibt es vielleicht andere Lösungen oder sollte ich das ganze besser abhacken weils garnicht funktionieren kann?

Ich bin für jede Antwort und jeden Rat dankbar und möchte mich schonmal im Vorraus für eure Mühe bedanken.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Knoepfchen


----------



## nowayback (9. Jan. 2012)

Moinsen,

bist du dir bei deiner Fragestellung wirklich sicher, dass du "Hochverfügbarkeit" meinst und nicht "Redundanz" ?

Wenn ja, solltest du dir vielleicht erst einmal überlegen welche Verfügbarkeitsklasse deine Anforderung ist. Danach abklären ob dein gewünschter Carrier und dein gewähltes Rechenzentrum überhaupt diese Spezifikationen erfüllen und dann der Anbieter, bei dem du die Server mieten willst, überhaupt Server mit entsprechender Hardware anbietet. 

Wenn du das alles geklärt hast und mit "Ja" beantworten kannst, wirst du sehen, dass es nicht alleine mit 2 Servern getan ist. Desweiteren stellt sich mir die Frage ob es nicht kontraproduktiv ist, wenn man zusätzlich noch auf VM's setzt anstatt die Aufgaben direkt im System abzuarbeiten. Schließlich hast du ja so noch extra Fehlerquellen.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Knoepfchen (9. Jan. 2012)

Hallo nowayback,

das mit der Hochverfügbarkeit stimmt natürlich, es ist und wäre damit keine Hochverfügbarkeit so wie man es definieren würde. Und das die VMs unter Umständen Probleme machen könnten ist mir klar. Leider bin ich so erstmal an ein Windows System gebunden und dachte mir halt um flexibel zu bleiben nehm ich VirtualBox und lass auf jedem Host einfach eine ISPConfig VM laufen.

Mit GlusterFS wollte ich wirklich die Redundanz erreichen. Die Dinger würden sich ja stetig synchronisieren und sie würden sich auch wieder synchronisieren wenn mal einer ausfällt. Für die Mailserver kann man das ja gut lösen: Wenn beide VMs eine eigene IP haben, die Dovecot Mailboxen im GlusterFS liegen trägt man einfach zwei MX Records mit z.B. den Prioritäten 5 und 10 ein. So würde ein SMTP-Server der versucht eine eMail zu senden zunächst versuchen den Postfix aus dem MX Record mit der Priorität 5 anzusprechen, ist der nicht erreichbar geht er zu dem Server der im MX Record mit der Priorität 10 vermerkt ist. Wenn die eMail auch nur bei einem der beiden landet, synchronisiert GlusterFS das ganze ja wieder schön so das beide auf dem selben Stand sind. Ebenso würde das mit den SQL Datenbanken passieren. Genauso geht das natürlich auch mit den Webseiten, wie ich das allerdings genau mache weiß ich noch nicht ich vermute ja ich brauche sowas wie einen Reverse Proxy um das Problem zu lösen.

Somit hätte ich in gewissem Maße sichere Redundanz und Sychronität und kann die Systeme dank der Virtualisierung flesibel umziehen und das auch noch auf mehreren Plattformen von Windows über Linux und Mac OS bis hin zu FreeBSD.

Ich denke so an sich ist das die beste und auch Kosten günstigste Lösung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Knoepfchen


----------

